# Two giant with wicked tuna style



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We fished with Capt Jimmy the Greek in Cape Cod for giant today and we got two giant (99" and 85") today (Aug 30, 2015).
I was tempted to drop jigs, but decided not to because most giant there are over 500 lb. We used live bait We were gong to fight standup, but decided to fight wicked tuna style because of concern of low fuel. 

Custom Black Hole Giant rods performed flawlessly. It took 50 minutes and 40 minutes using 40 - 50 lb drag.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

https://video.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-x...=a26f71efcfef92b45ef1b7e9ce01410f&oe=55E46874


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Did ya sell them?


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Curious if they sold as well.


----------



## fullon_harvest (Aug 26, 2005)

Glad y'all got on some good ones.

Who's the officer monitoring the unload?

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

was gonna as the same thing.... why an officer on board the vessel?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Photo OP


----------

